# Trolley advice



## Bswarbs (Sep 30, 2020)

Sorry to start another thread if this has been covered elsewhere but any advice on a good value push trolley with an umbrella holder? Was looking at the Cube Cart 3.0


----------



## stevench (Sep 30, 2020)

Clicgear everytime for me if it's a push trolley you are after. They cost a bit more but in my experience they are built like tanks and will last years and years.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2020)

Might be some bits in here 
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/budget-golf-trolley-£100-or-less.106411/#post-2225736


----------



## Bswarbs (Sep 30, 2020)

stevench said:



			Clicgear everytime for me if it's a push trolley you are after. They cost a bit more but in my experience they are built like tanks and will last years and years.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the clicgear 4.0? What retailer can I get one from, seems limited options?


----------



## YorkshireStu (Sep 30, 2020)

Bswarbs said:



			Sorry to start another thread if this has been covered elsewhere but any advice on a good value push trolley with an umbrella holder? Was looking at the Cube Cart 3.0
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been looking at this alongside the Motocaddy Cube, so interested to see what people think on this topic


----------



## Mannion (Sep 30, 2020)

I couldn't get hold of the clicgear either but I have no complaints with the motocaddy cube. The umbrella attachment is an extra bit you need to order though


----------



## KenL (Sep 30, 2020)

Love my Stewarts push trolley, so solid, tracks straight and doesn't blow over in the links wind like my old one did.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

I got myself a Rovic from Affordable Golf for £140. They're made by Clicgear but just slightly cheaper. They fold down really small and neatly so great value.


----------



## Temeura (Oct 1, 2020)

Druids top model back on pre-order - 

https://druidsgolf.uk/collections/druids-golf-trolleys/products/compact-ez-carbon-trolley-black-grey


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 1, 2020)

I have had a Clicgear 3.0 for several years, superb trolley.

Never used umbrella holder, windy links are not umbrella friendly places


----------



## pendodave (Oct 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I got myself a Rovic from Affordable Golf for £140. They're made by Clicgear but just slightly cheaper. They fold down really small and neatly so great value.
		
Click to expand...

I have a Rovic and am happy with it.
Previously had a clicgear (stolen from outside my house!!)
Clicgear is slightly bigger and heavier, slightly more robust. If you're tall it gives slightly more brolly headroom and a slightly highdr handle. These things may or may not be important to you.
I use the adjustable clicgear brolly holder which fits both and gives a few extra inches on top of the angle adjustment.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 1, 2020)

Temeura said:



			Druids top model back on pre-order -

https://druidsgolf.uk/collections/druids-golf-trolleys/products/compact-ez-carbon-trolley-black-grey

Click to expand...

Ive got one of these. Its bloody brilliant. Really impressed and highly recommend it.


----------



## LincolnShep (Oct 1, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			I’ve been looking at this alongside the Motocaddy Cube, so interested to see what people think on this topic
		
Click to expand...

I've had a Cube since May 2018 (c.100 rounds) and nothing has gone wrong yet.  The foam on the handle is beginning to wear a bit thin at one end - but that's all.  It was only £100 from AG at the time; which was lucky because it was the only one that would fit in my boot so I'd have bought it even it had been £500!


----------



## Bswarbs (Oct 1, 2020)

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...eel-Golf-Trolley-Charcoal-Black.html#SID=5453
went with this one, seems good value especially when I looked on eBay and the 2nd hand ones are a similar price.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Oct 1, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			Ive got one of these. Its bloody brilliant. Really impressed and highly recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

These Druid ones look excellent value, especially including the umbrella holder and with a decent folded size.

The only thing putting me off is that it's a brand I don't recognise. Plenty of positive comments on their Facebook page though, which is somewhat reassuring.

Anyone else had any experiences?


----------



## Temeura (Oct 1, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			These Druid ones look excellent value, especially including the umbrella holder and with a decent folded size.

The only thing putting me off is that it's a brand I don't recognise. Plenty of positive comments on their Facebook page though, which is somewhat reassuring.

Anyone else had any experiences?
		
Click to expand...

Only purchased some clothing form them and it is all really good quality.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 1, 2020)

Temeura said:



			Only purchased some clothing form them and it is all really good quality.
		
Click to expand...




YorkshireStu said:



			These Druid ones look excellent value, especially including the umbrella holder and with a decent folded size.

The only thing putting me off is that it's a brand I don't recognise. Plenty of positive comments on their Facebook page though, which is somewhat reassuring.

Anyone else had any experiences?
		
Click to expand...

Like @Temeura above, I've got some clothes from them too - a pair of trousers, a few polos and a beanie. All excellent quality and will buy more from them in the future. I'm considering their shoes as well atm. 

the trolley may well be a brand you don't recognise, but it's definitely a rebranded OEM type unit. Very similar in design to the Clic gear mentioned above and the same unit can be found on (US) amazon with 2/3 different brands adorning it.

There's another thread on the forum regarding their clothing, so probably worth a search. But I'm very happy with everything I've ordered from them over the last 3/4 months since discovering, although clearly can't comment on longevity. But based on how the clothes and trolley feel, I'm not worried at all there.


----------



## Gowferdee (Oct 1, 2020)

my druids one arrived today, looks good


----------



## Bswarbs (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks like I’ve made a mistake with the one I got. I’m going to send it straight back and have a rethink. I’m tempted to spend the money now on a clicgear which should outlast an average trolley.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 1, 2020)

Bswarbs said:



			Looks like I’ve made a mistake with the one I got. I’m going to send it straight back and have a rethink. I’m tempted to spend the money now on a clicgear which should outlast an average trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Presuming you bought the rovic you linked to, I wouldn't worry too much at all. I've seen loads about, sure a few guys on here have them and are happy. 

See what you think of it when it arrives.


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 1, 2020)

Cant seem to find the clicgears for sale anywhere now!


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 1, 2020)

Got a Motocaddy Z1 on pre order through snainton golf. Trolleys in high demand it seems...


----------



## AdamW (Oct 1, 2020)

Look into the big max IQ and IQ+. They fold really small and have a 5 year warranty


----------



## Ibuyalotofclubs (Oct 1, 2020)

Bswarbs said:



			Sorry to start another thread if this has been covered elsewhere but any advice on a good value push trolley with an umbrella holder? Was looking at the Cube Cart 3.0
		
Click to expand...

Click gear all day long


----------



## Gowferdee (Oct 1, 2020)

been a real shortage of trolleys recently local pro shop said they couldn't get them into the uk due to covid


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2020)

Bswarbs said:



			Looks like I’ve made a mistake with the one I got. I’m going to send it straight back and have a rethink. I’m tempted to spend the money now on a clicgear which should outlast an average trolley.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean? Rovic trolleys are excellent and they're from the same company as Clicgear. There's nothing wrong with the one you ordered.


----------

